# Broadband in Ballyfermot



## Emma1980 (5 Jan 2009)

Hi All! Anyone know when Broadband will be available in Ballyfermot from NTL?? I found it strange them saying its not available but the tv service is!


----------



## car (5 Jan 2009)

did you ring NTL and ask them?  

Broadband is a different service then TV requiring different infrastructure, not just as easy as flicking a switch and sending a BB signal down the line.


----------



## Emma1980 (5 Jan 2009)

Still waiting on them to ring me back about it! Can't even get a phone line in to get DSL as they are working on a new exchange!!


----------



## car (5 Jan 2009)

have you considered one of the mobile offerings?  

Friend of mine lives in ballyfermot and got a 3 card last week and has reported good speeds with it but any of the mobile operators should have cards.


----------



## trevorku (3 Jan 2011)

NTL/UPC now offering Broadband in the Ballyfermot area 15mb,,, much better than eircomes 7mb I have to say. Got my home phone, tv and internet with them, no complaints.


----------

